# Night Ride @ Rocks Bottom 10.23.10



## TeamPhenix5 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Gates open @ usual time(10am) for day riding, but will stay open all night. Bone fire @ the serpent that night. $20 per bike. *


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Might have to make it out there that day that sounds like a blast


----------



## TeamPhenix5 (Oct 15, 2010)

great, had a big crowd a few weeks ago when we had one, now that its a lil cooler, and hopefully we'll get a lil rain this week, should make for an even better ride....


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Went out and cranked the brute up and my head gasket on the read head pipe has gone out so Idk if ill make this one but if I get it fixed ill sure be there


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

U ars ur my ride. I need everybody on here to tell bruterider27 to SEND IT TO THE SHOP!!!!


----------

